# CR2000 Engine into a CCR1000



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey all,

I have a friends CCR1000 suzuki motor that pooped it's lower rod section right off. Bearings and lower rod section in chunks. 

The frame and the rest of the unit are just about brand new. I have found a couple CCR2000 engines on fleabay and wanted to know if anyone has or can give me a yes or no on whether the 2000 engine will bolt right into and run on the CCR1000 frame? Everything except the muffler cover looks compatible. I can't find any Suzuki 3.0HP motors around anywhere so I figure if the frame of the CCR1000 can acccomodate the 2000 engine-why not resurrect the thing.

The engines i was watching are both similar to these.




 
thanks for any help.
George


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the ccr1000 and powerlite use the same engine but i'm not sure if the 2000 engine will bolt in a 1000 frame. a ccr 2000 engine will bolt in a ccr 2450 frame


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the ccr1000 and powerlite use the same engine but i'm not sure if the 2000 engine will bolt in a 1000 frame. accr 2000 engine will bolt in a ccr 2450 frame


 
Thanks William..I am unsure too. Looking at both units it appears the muffler cover could be an issue and the pull cord location. On the 1000s they are in the middle and the key is on the right. The 2000 the key is in the middle and the pull cord is on the right...? I am not worried about the motor mounts and bolting it in which looks almost the same...(watch it be just an inch off..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even when putting a ccr 2000 motor on a ccr 2450 frame there are some modifications to be done


----------

